# Netflix Instantly via DirecTV internet connection - does Dish have any such feature?



## janeslogin

It is rumored over at netflixcommunity.ning.com that _one may be able to_ Watch Netflix Instantly via DirecTV internet connection. Have you heard such a rumor? Does Dish have any such feature currently or in the planning?


----------



## LarryFlowers

janeslogin said:


> It is rumored over at netflixcommunity.ning.com that _one may be able to_ Watch Netflix Instantly via DirecTV internet connection. Have you heard such a rumor? Does Dish have any such feature currently or in the planning?


The posting in question:
This one should be a no-brainer, but I was hoping someone could verify before I proceed...

I'm currently a Netflix subscriber and I'm thinking about getting DirecTV at home. DirecTV does offer a service called TV Internet Connection which supposedly allows the user to browse web pages using their TV. I'm very aware that Netflix offers an Instantly To Your TV service, but I don't currently have the equipment to do that (although I do occasionally use the Watch Instantly feature to see movies on my pc). My question is: if I get DirecTV with the Internet service, will I get access to Netflix "Instantly To Your TV" service or just the "Watch Instantly" service via the internet connection, or is there any difference?I guess my confusion stems from the DirecTV DVR not being listed among Netflix-compatible devices, as well as the two companies currently being rivals.

DirecTV TV Internet Connection has *nothing to do with browsing web pages*. It is simply giving your DVR access to certain internet based functions of DirecTV itself.

I see no future for Netflix with DirecTV. Netflix competes directly with DirecTV and it would be foolish of DirecTV to facilitate access to netflix streaming service through their hardware.


----------



## lparsons21

Although with the new AppleTV offering Netflix you have to wonder. I mean Netflix is a direct competitor to the ATV also...


----------



## RAD

IMHO, I don't see DirecTV partnering with NetFlix, it would drain $'s from the PPV and premium movie business.

However, when using the MediaShare function on network attached HD receivers, when using PlayOn, http://www.playon.tv/index.php , installed on a PC you can access NetFlix, Hulu, and a bunch of other network content sites. With additional plugin's that folks write there's a bunch of other sites accessable. This is not a supported configuration and sometimes new versions of software on the DirecTV STB or PlayOn break it for awhile it eventually works again. Note, you don't have DVR functions using this, you can only pause.


----------



## HiDefGator

I have streaming Netflix using my bluray player and I can tell you the list of movies available to stream today is so limited that it isn't worth the bother.


----------



## sigma1914

HiDefGator said:


> I have streaming Netflix using my bluray player and I can tell you the list of movies available to stream today is so limited that it isn't worth the bother.


That's your opinion. I have 107 titles in just my Instant Queue.


----------



## ShapeGSX

I use Netflix Streaming just about every day. (32 times a month according to http://feedfliks.com ). It is awesome. The selection is very good right now, and is getting better every month.

I have a Netflix client built right into the TV in my bedroom (Sony KDS-32EX308). I've been watching all of the old News Radio episodes, recently.

I also have recently streamed Aliens, Magnum PI, Heist, Planet 51, K-PAX, Lethal Weapon, Memento, Sherlock Holmes (PBS), The Fugitive, Die Hard, The Taking of Pelham 123, The X-Files, Zombieland, Terminator 2, Abbot & Costello Meet Frankenstein (seriously), The Whole Nine Yards, 30 Rock, The A-Team, Knight Rider, etc...

I don't see why DirecTV would include this service, though. It competes with them.


----------



## Paul Secic

janeslogin said:


> It is rumored over at netflixcommunity.ning.com that _one may be able to_ Watch Netflix Instantly via DirecTV internet connection. Have you heard such a rumor? Does Dish have any such feature currently or in the planning?


You need to buy a SHARP WiFi HD set to be able to do that. QVC has them. That's my next TV in five to six years.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Netflix streaming now offers about 45% of 2010 box office releases. I doubt HBO offers that. It's a clear threat to PayTV, as a non-sports fan PayTV gets a MUCH better value. If they were smart, the MSOs and DBS co's would remove ESPN and all sports programming from their popular tiers, and isolate them in a sports package.


----------



## SaltiDawg

HiDefGator said:


> I have streaming Netflix using my bluray player and I can tell you the list of movies available to stream today is so limited that it isn't worth the bother.


You've got to be kidding. 

Lots of current and recent selections available.

I can view them either via Xbox360, PS3, Wii, or a PC. The images are DVD or better quality with my good www connection. (Fios.)


----------



## ans2004

You can purchase software called playon online and when you load this up in your computer it allows you to play your netflix instant and youtube as long as your hd dvr is connected to the internet using the same network as your computer. When i bought the software it was $40. nETFLIX WILL BE ADDED TO YOUR MENU ON HDDVR


----------



## ShapeGSX

ans2004 said:


> You can purchase software called playon online and when you load this up in your computer it allows you to play your netflix instant and youtube as long as your hd dvr is connected to the internet using the same network as your computer. When i bought the software it was $40.


And now a box that does that same thing, but in HD, is $69. 
http://www.roku.com/roku-products#2


----------



## redfiver

lparsons21 said:


> Although with the new AppleTV offering Netflix you have to wonder. I mean Netflix is a direct competitor to the ATV also...


The iTunes store and Netflix use different models. iTunes is more about picking up that show you missed last night for a cheap price, and you pay per epsiode.

Netflix is subscription based, so one low fee for all of your streaming (and blu-ray or dvd discs by mail) needs.

Even directv's cinema on demand isn't a direct competitor to Netflix, it's a slightly different model, rental vs. subscription.

But will we see Netflix natively on a DirecTV box? probably not. All though I'd love it!


----------



## SaltiDawg

Paul Secic said:


> You need to buy a SHARP WiFi HD set to be able to do that. QVC has them. That's my next TV in five to six years.



What is this in response to? You don't *need* a Sharp TV to watch Netflix Live.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

You don't need a Sharp TV, but you need a Roku, Xbox, or a TV that is equipped with the Netflix software.

Within three years, I'd bet that 80% of TVs sold will connect to the Web, and Netflix will be one of many built-in options.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

How are people mainly connecting to Netflix?


----------



## swallman

I just got Samsung HDTV and also a Samsung Blu-Ray player. Both of them can connect to the Internet and stream from Netflix (along with a bunch of other stuff). Can't see even subbing to any of the premiums any longer.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

swallman said:


> I just got Samsung HDTV and also a Samsung Blu-Ray player. Both of them can connect to the Internet and stream from Netflix (along with a bunch of other stuff). Can't see even subbing to any of the premiums any longer.


 Im on the verge of getting rid of premiums also


----------



## Gloria_Chavez

Netflix has 15M subscribers, projected to grow to 19M by the end of the year. About 60% of Netflix subscribers use the streaming component of their package.


----------



## RasputinAXP

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How are people mainly connecting to Netflix?


My Xbox 360 and my Wii.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Gloria_Chavez said:


> You don't need a Sharp TV, but you need a Roku, Xbox, or a TV that is equipped with the Netflix software. ...


*Or* a Play Station 3 or a Wii or numerous BD players or numerous TVs or some TIVOs and lots of Home Theaters in a box.


----------



## SaltiDawg

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How are people mainly connecting to Netflix?


I am most comfortable with the Xbox360 Netflix Live interface.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Thanks guys


----------



## tampa8

HiDefGator said:


> I have streaming Netflix using my bluray player and I can tell you the list of movies available to stream today is so limited that it isn't worth the bother.


We find many movies. I think we currently have 45 waiting.


----------



## davidmg1

Google TV will be available for Dish Network subscribers later this month according to Engadget.com

You will be able to stream Netflix via that service.


----------



## koji68

Even better according to Dishnetwork

http://www.dishnetwork.com/googletv/


----------



## lee635

We use netflix through the wii and a 17" laptop. At home right now, our internet connection is only 768K, but the netflix streaming is respectable at that speed, not HD by any stretch, but fine for the kids to watch futurama or the dog whisperer. We're working through some tech problems to get upgraded to 3 mb dsl. I even switched out the cables on the wii to get 480p instead of 480i!

Netflix has recently added a lot of streaming movies. They have a deal with Starz that provides streaming access the library of older movies that Starz has licensed.


----------



## coolman302003

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How are people mainly connecting to Netflix?


Xbox 360


----------



## lwilli201

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How are people mainly connecting to Netflix?


I have one Roku HD box and two Samsung Blu-Ray players.


----------



## ajiuO

I wish that DirecTV would take some cues from netflix regarding their own on demand service.

If netflix can pull off a decent on demand service why cant directv?

first of all directv's interface for on-demad has to go... It would also be nice to click on a show and have it stream instead of downloading to the dvr list... if you want it to go to the dvr you could click record instead of select.... just ideas... i'm actually surprised that no one at directv has any... why not make an on demand service that is something to brag about?


I still love DirecTV... on demand need some help though.


----------



## kfcrosby

JACKIEGAGA said:


> How are people mainly connecting to Netflix?


Roku


----------



## xmguy

I use PlayOn.


----------



## mikeny

HiDefGator said:


> I have streaming Netflix using my bluray player and I can tell you the list of movies available to stream today is so limited that it isn't worth the bother.


Although, I'm enjoying Netflix over Blockbuster, which I recently gave up, I tend to agree with you. My 9-year-old son is enjoying "Ren and Stimpy" streaming and he got to see the Willy Wonka and Chocolate Factory recently. I don't see many of the new releases out streaming. There are plenty of TV Series that they offer via streaming. Hopefully more streaming titles will offer Closed Captioning.



JACKIEGAGA said:


> How are people mainly connecting to Netflix?


We use a Samsung Blu-Ray player (BD-5500C), PS3 or XBox 360. We haven't activated the Wii as a client.



SaltiDawg said:


> I am most comfortable with the Xbox360 Netflix Live interface.


I am also. However it roars as compared to my PS3 Slim, so I prefer to use it. The only drawback is that you need to get up and put in the "streaming disk". (unless you left it in).


----------



## dpeters11

mikeny said:


> Although, I'm enjoying Netflix over Blockbuster, which I recently gave up, I tend to agree with you. My 9-year-old son is enjoying "Ren and Stimpy" streaming and he got to see the Willy Wonka and Chocolate Factory recently. I don't see many of the new releases out streaming. There are plenty of TV Series that they offer via streaming. Hopefully more streaming titles will offer Closed Captioning.
> 
> We use a Samsung Blu-Ray player (BD-5500C), PS3 or XBox 360. We haven't activated the Wii as a client.
> 
> I am also. However it roars as compared to my PS3 Slim, so I prefer to use it. The only drawback is that you need to get up and put in the "streaming disk". (unless you left it in).


Netflix streaming will increase in their catalog, they really want to move to it as much as possible. When it was thought the postal rates might go up 2 cents, it was estimated that it would cost Netflix an extra $50 million a year. I've seen some reports that they pay $600 million a year in postage.

The streaming disc requirement is going away for PS3. The XBox exclusivity period is ending. I think it was supposed to be this month.


----------



## mikeny

dpeters11 said:


> Netflix streaming will increase in their catalog, they really want to move to it as much as possible. When it was thought the postal rates might go up 2 cents, it was estimated that it would cost Netflix an extra $50 million a year. I've seen some reports that they pay $600 million a year in postage.
> 
> The streaming disc requirement is going away for PS3. The XBox exclusivity period is ending. I think it was supposed to be this month.


That all sounds like great news to me.


----------



## E91

SaltiDawg said:


> You've got to be kidding.
> 
> Lots of current and recent selections available.
> 
> I can view them either via Xbox360, PS3, Wii, or a PC. The images are DVD or better quality with my good www connection. (Fios.)


Along with zillions of TV series. Its a great feature.

Personally, I have one of those Roku boxes and I can also stream with my PS3. So, I don't see much appeal in getting my DirecTV DVR to do it too.


----------

